# Walking metal roofs



## MLP

What do you guys use for traction. I have to go up a 4/12 pitch steel roof to do some trim on a cupola. At 52 I don't bounce no more and was wondering what works best. Thanks.


----------



## johnpaint

I have been thinking about getting some of these for next year.
www.*cougarpaws.com*


----------



## MLP

Checked the site out but they don't mention steel roofs.


----------



## vermontpainter

The best tip I can give is to do it when the sun is not on the roof. It's counterintuitive but those things get slick in the sun. Shade gives much better traction. 4/12 isn't too steep, but be oh so very careful. When you get to the cupola, find some way to hook yourself up to it.


----------



## timhag

There were two clowns here on the forum that came up with the wonderful idea of wearing magnetic shoes on metal roofs. These shoes were to have a magnetic release button for when stepping. JNLP was one of them and the other was Ewing or Tsun. All three are on the smackass list. Do what you will with their thoughts.


----------



## tsunamicontract

it was me


----------



## ewingpainting.net

timhag said:


> There were two clowns here on the forum that came up with the wonderful idea of wearing magnetic shoes on metal roofs. These shoes were to have a magnetic release button for when stepping. JNLP was one of them and the other was Ewing or Tsun. All three are on the smackass list. Do what you will with their thoughts.


I just tried it out last week, it worked great 
Thanks tsun and JNLP:thumbsup:
There's good reason why were on that list


----------



## johnpaint

timhag said:


> There were two clowns here on the forum that came up with the wonderful idea of wearing magnetic shoes on metal roofs. These shoes were to have a magnetic release button for when stepping. JNLP was one of them and the other was Ewing or Tsun. All three are on the smackass list. Do what you will with their thoughts.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## timhag

johnpaint said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXlXyxzykfQ


And there ya have it folks:jester:


----------



## tsunamicontract

you could paint all kinds of crap with that. walk right down high rise buildings as you paint em. lets do it jnlp
then tim will be the smackass


----------



## MLP

I figured it out....4 strips of bacon stapled crosswise to my Vanns. Extra crisp of course and even had a snack when I got down.


----------



## mv8710

johnpaint said:


> I have been thinking about getting some of these for next year.
> www.*cougarpaws.com*


I thought that might have been a mature woman's dating site.


----------



## Bender

timhag said:


> There were two clowns here on the forum that came up with the wonderful idea of wearing magnetic shoes on metal roofs. These shoes were to have a magnetic release button for when stepping. JNLP was one of them and the other was Ewing or Tsun. All three are on the smackass list. Do what you will with their thoughts.


:laughing:


----------



## Gough

MLP said:


> What do you guys use for traction. I have to go up a 4/12 pitch steel roof to do some trim on a cupola. At 52 I don't bounce no more and was wondering what works best. Thanks.


We had one of these a few years ago, I think it was about that pitch. We were right on edge of slipping. After I took a slide that was only stopped when my helper grabbed me just as I reached the edge, we came up with a solution that we've used several times since. We had a roll of Glass Protection from Protective Products. It's a slightly self-adhesive film that is designed to be applied to glass as temporary masking. We rolled it down and smoothed it out...problem solved. Not only did it give us secure footing, it also masked off the roof so we didn't have to worry about spills or spatter. 

Protective Products also make a similar product for floors which might have worked fine, but the window version is what we had on hand. 

I worked for us, but I certainly wouldn't recommend that anyone else ever consider using the product in this manner. In any case, I think this qualifies as an "off-label use", so take whatever additional precautions are necessary to stay within local, state, and federal laws:whistling2:


----------



## MIZZOU

We have a lot of these roofs around here. The best way that we've came up with is to put down thin anti fatigue mats followed by an anchor point at the peak. I slipped off one as well and was lucky enough to not be seriously hurt. I like the window wrap idea, I'll definitely be trying that out.


----------



## cdaniels

I've walked quite a few with a good pair of sneakers when I was younger....not sure I'd do it now though


----------



## Gough

cdaniels said:


> I've walked quite a few with a good pair of sneakers when I was younger....not sure I'd do it now though


On the roof that I talked about in my earlier post, I was wearing some Five Tennies, a shoe with 'sticky' rubber soles. I thought I was fine, until I found a spot that was unusually slippery.


----------



## mv8710

what you do is put some banana skins on the bottom of some stilts and away you go.
If you can't cope then you aint no painter son.


----------



## ridesarize

MLP said:


> What do you guys use for traction. I have to go up a 4/12 pitch steel roof to do some trim on a cupola. At 52 I don't bounce no more and was wondering what works best. Thanks.


You can use plywood "snowshoe like" walkers. You cut plywood a little skinnier than roof sections,( like 12 inches guessing) and add carpet padding to bottom that will be wider so it hits seems and holds well. Staple or screw electrical wire on for shoe straps. I believe some carpet or carpet pad can be very grippy.
Other choice is buy two roof pivot tools to work from, hang out by them or put plank across two pivot tools. I actually made my own roof pivot tool with rubber feet that sticks to roof and levels you out. Mine is built for 7/12 pitch I can set it down and step right up on it, or put a ladder on it securely.
Disclaimer: don't try this at home, and you need to be tied off with osha approved gear. (Why did I even suggest this)?


----------



## Hines Painting

I bid a job earlier in the year that was a big house with a metal roof and a bunch of dormers, I did some research and was going to order these if I got it:

http://www.korkers.com/footwear/work/tufftrax-3-in-1.html


----------



## aaron61

rubber mats. buy a few and leap frog them as you go


----------

